# HP Photosmart c4480 software problems



## lueger (Jun 27, 2009)

My friend loaned me this all in One pain in the but printer/scanner and I tried installing the drivers from HP and the full install would keep getting an error > x:\cioum32.msi failed return code 1618 Exit code=1618 Error Situation Code:17349537 >. So then I tried the basic install and it worked except that there was no program to scan from except Photoshop and MS word 2007 which my free trial was expired so that wasen't much help. Then I unistalled and tried to reinstall the full drivers, but it said there was already a newer installation already installed. I tried taking out every HP file I could find and still same problem. I am running Windows XP on a PC. Any ideas?:4-dontkno
Thanks 
Ed


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Unplug the usb cable, but leave printer on.
Go in add/remove and uninstall the printer driver and software
Look in C: drive, program files for any folder refering to the printer and
delete it.
Look in documents and settings under "your folder and ALL USERS and see if
any folder resides there for the printer also. delete them.
clean disc
clean temp files
reboot pc

Go here for driver and software:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3418705

1. install driver and software
2. connect the usb cable when told to by installation
3. reboot pc


----------



## lueger (Jun 27, 2009)

Already tried that. The basic drivers installed but There is no program to scan from. It will print but I can't scan. So I deleted and uninstalled everything I could find, disabled MS Updates, disabled Norton, disabled start-up files, deleted temp files, restart and tried to install the full driver download. Then it starts for about a minute and stops. It says that a newer version is already installed and won't go any farther. I don't have the set-up disc so I downloaded it from the same link you gave me. Maybe if I had the original disc I could maybe uninstall it through the disk. Or, if I could find a scanner program to install to get my TWAIN drivers.:beerchug: I think I'll stop and have a beer before I take a sledge hammer to it.:devil::devil:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try repeating the process again but use drive sweeper to cleanup any left over files
from the printer.
http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/


----------

